# La Riqueza by Pete Johnson



## Tatuaje (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I am out of the country but thought I would take the time to give some info on La Riqueza. Sipping on a glass of Bordeaux makes me think of all the wealth of life that is out there to enjoy and that what this cigar is all about. 

This is a new cigar that I am making with Pepin and Jaime. I am using a brand new wrapper for the factory and by far one of my all time favorites. Conn. Broadleaf to me is one of the most flavorful wrappers in the world.
The blend is more medium and has no Ligero. The wrapper gives it some of the biggest flavors you could imagine and I can't even explain how beautiful the aroma is. Fills up the room with chocolate, coffee, and earthy notes.

Blend is classic and traditional Cuban. I think the wrapper will confuse the strength level for people. The wrapper is rich(like the name) and gives flavors that would make people think that it is a strong blended cigar. This cigar is just balanced with tons of flavor. Full Flavored for me is always better than strong for the sake of being strong.

I hope to have these out is a few months and I hope you will enjoy them.
I guess if no one likes them, I will have many cigars to smoke that I love. So it works out both ways.......

Enjoy,
Pete


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Sounds great Pete. Thanks for the info


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks Pete - looking forward to trying these. My perfect cigar would be a cool-burning flavor bomb with tons of aromatic smoke without the nic after-effects. Sounds like that's you are after with this stick as well. Great job!


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

"_I guess if no one likes them, I will have many cigars to smoke that I love_"
I don't think there is any danger of that happening!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Can't wait to try them Pete.:dribble:


----------



## kevink868 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for the info, Pete! I'm an unapologetic whore for all things CTBL, so you had me at hello with this one.


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

This man speaks my language! Can't wait to try one.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm all giddy right now like a school girl I can't wait I want one now


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh man that sounds great!! I can hardly wait!! Thanks for the update!!


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

I cant wait for these to come out! They sound like a hit already!


----------



## mphilipp (Jul 19, 2007)

jitzy said:


> I'm all giddy right now like a school girl I can't wait I want one now


Now Jitzy, are you trying to tell us something? Hmmmmm? Something you want to share?

Seriously though, looking forward to the new smoke. Thx for the update.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Man can't wait to try these babies out!!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Spectular news Pete! I have been waiting for a maduro from Tatuaje and from how you have explained the blend, it sounds outstanding. I cannot wait to try one. Definitely something I will be looking forward to! 

CD


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Wow... Pete! That sounds great. I really hope I get a chance to stop by and say hi sometime this summer!


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

Sounds like another great cigar that no in Vegas carries!! What the frick! Who is the Vegas rep.


----------



## Tatuaje (Feb 13, 2008)

Ceedee said:


> Spectular news Pete! I have been waiting for a maduro from Tatuaje and from how you have explained the blend, it sounds outstanding. I cannot wait to try one. Definitely something I will be looking forward to!
> 
> CD


Sorry brother, Not quite a maduro just a dark natural. The wrapper has been processing naturally for a while now and is just good and dark. Not to be designated as Maduro. Didn't want to mislead.......


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Tatuaje said:


> Sorry brother, Not quite a maduro just a dark natural. The wrapper has been processing naturally for a while now and is just good and dark. Not to be designated as Maduro. Didn't want to mislead.......


My mistake... the CT Broadleaf set my mind to maduro vs a natural wrapper. Regardless, I am a fan of CT leaf myself. I am very interested in the La Riqueza still! Thanks though for the clarification Pete!

CD


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

THey still sound good


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Can't wait to try it!! Anything from Pepin/Tat. is always good


----------



## RoBolton (Feb 21, 2008)

Pete - La Riqueza versus Cabaiguan. How different are these going to be.....Rob


----------



## acharpe (Feb 4, 2007)

Sounds like an interesting cigar. I'm looking forward to giving it a try. Thanks for the info!


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Can't wait to try it!! Anything from Pepin/Tat. is always good


My thoughts exactly. Have yet to light one up that I did not nub.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Sounds Great Pete......Just don't forget us out here on the west coast..........Can't wait


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

Pete - thanks for the good news! Sounds incredible. I am looking forward to it.

CJ


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Sounds good, and if you need smoking them let me know.


----------



## Tatuaje (Feb 13, 2008)

RoBolton said:


> Pete - La Riqueza versus Cabaiguan. How different are these going to be.....Rob


Blending style is similar but the wrapper gives off a much different profile than the Conn. Ecuador on Cabaiguan. This wrapper is Conn. USA...

Broadleaf can sometimes look very rustic but is very flavorful. If you have to compare wrapper colors, look at a box of Henry Clay Brevas. Dark and greasy is the best way to describe it.


----------



## RoBolton (Feb 21, 2008)

Pete- Thanks for the response and keep putting out great cigars!!!!!


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Always good to hear about a new cigar from you Pete. I think it's kewl you are willing to use a U.S. conny broadleaf as a wrapper. I also think it is one of the best flavored leaves, yet many blenders won't use it as wrapper because it usually doesn't have that smooth, elegant look. Sure.... a smooth, lush, micro vein wrapper is pretty and looks good in magazine ads, but I smoke a cigar for how it tastes! 

As everyone else has already said, I'll be looking forward to trying the La Riqueza out. Is it too early to let us in on what formats you are considering? I know my vote doesn't count, but I'll sure be hoping for a Lancero, a Gran Corona and maybe a short Perfecto somewhere in the mix if they will highlight the flavors you are looking for.


----------



## 12stones-cl (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm definitely looking forward to trying these out. I'm with Dale, too. I'd love to know what sizes you're considering for this label.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Reading Pete's description actually started my mouth to water


----------



## Tatuaje (Feb 13, 2008)

*La Riqueza Sizes*



Dogwatch Dale said:


> Always good to hear about a new cigar from you Pete. I think it's kewl you are willing to use a U.S. conny broadleaf as a wrapper. I also think it is one of the best flavored leaves, yet many blenders won't use it as wrapper because it usually doesn't have that smooth, elegant look. Sure.... a smooth, lush, micro vein wrapper is pretty and looks good in magazine ads, but I smoke a cigar for how it tastes!
> 
> As everyone else has already said, I'll be looking forward to trying the La Riqueza out. Is it too early to let us in on what formats you are considering? I know my vote doesn't count, but I'll sure be hoping for a Lancero, a Gran Corona and maybe a short Perfecto somewhere in the mix if they will highlight the flavors you are looking for.


I agree Dale, I also smoke cigars for flavor and aroma not the way they look.....There have been too many times when a cigar has looked so beautiful but tasted so bad....

La Riqueza Sizes:

No.1 - 6 1/2 x 42 (lonsdale or cervantes)
No.2 - 5 1/2 x 52 (belicoso fino)
No.3 - 5 5/8 x 46 (corona gorda)
No.4 - 5 x 48 (robusto or hermoso)
No.5 - 4 3/8 x 42 (petit corona or minuto)

Enjoy,
Pete


----------



## kevink868 (Sep 21, 2007)

5 5/8 x 46 and an Hermoso #4! Phenomenal. For some reason, no one outside of Cuba seems to make either of those sizes anymore. Nicely done, Pete!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Now there are even MORE "Tats" I need to buy! <G>


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Tatuaje said:


> La Riqueza Sizes:
> 
> No.1 - 6 1/2 x 42 (lonsdale or cervantes)
> No.2 - 5 1/2 x 52 (belicoso fino)
> ...


Thanks for the quick reply! Along with striving for the classic habanos style, it's good to see you sticking to classic Cuban sizes. New blood, fresh ideas and tradition do mix!


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

I love that corona gorda size....


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

I smoke cigars! This'll work out just fine.


----------



## MindRiot-cl (Jan 22, 2008)

Just ship all the corona gordas to me. NOW lol. No wait that dam petite looks good to. is the name of that one gonna be KP  come on you know what I'm saying


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Fantastic news Pete. Like the others noted, the sizes are perfect!!! I'm looking forward to the next few months passing by very quickly!!!:redface:


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Classic sizes awesome Pete. More boxes for the coolidor. Flint


----------



## vudu9 (Mar 7, 2005)

Hmmmm. Sounds like something I'd put together - JACKED!


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

good stuff Pete


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Sounds like a cigar that me and vegasgirl might both like for once! The No.1 - 6 1/2 x 42 (lonsdale or cervantes) and No.3 - 5 5/8 x 46 (corona gorda) sound like great sizes! 

Hey Pete you are doing a great job with details and answering questions on the forum. We all know you are a very busy guy, just wanted to say thanks!


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

vudu9 said:


> Hmmmm. Sounds like something I'd put together - JACKED!


LOL! More manufacturers need to chime in like this, hahahaha.


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

So whats the word on "La Riqueza" when is it comming out, hitting B&M's?


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

thanks for the info pete


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

LouZava said:


> So whats the word on "La Riqueza" when is it comming out, hitting B&M's?


I got an opportunity to spend some time with Pete last night. He said the cigar will be available starting in late May. Also sounds like there will be enough volume that within a reasonable amount of time they shouldn't be too hard to find. I'm sure he'll chime in here and give more detail.

Let me tell you, they are one FANTASTIC cigar! He was kind enough to give me one last night (the No. 3 Corona Gorda) and I smoked it on my way to work this morning. You haven't experienced an earthy cigar until you try the La Riqueza! Rich, sweet and a depth of flavor unlike any other cigar I've had.

Many thanks to Barlow's for hosting Pete and Tatuaje Cigars last night, and thanks to Pete for being so gracious with his time. You all know where to listen to hear more.......


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> I got an opportunity to spend some time with Pete last night. He said the cigar will be available starting in late May. Also sounds like there will be enough volume that within a reasonable amount of time they shouldn't be too hard to find. I'm sure he'll chime in here and give more detail.
> 
> Let me tell you, they are one FANTASTIC cigar! He was kind enough to give me one last night (the No. 3 Corona Gorda) and I smoked it on my way to work this morning. You haven't experienced an earthy cigar until you try the La Riqueza! Rich, sweet and a depth of flavor unlike any other cigar I've had.
> 
> Many thanks to Barlow's for hosting Pete and Tatuaje Cigars last night, and thanks to Pete for being so gracious with his time. You all know where to listen to hear more.......


wow, sounds awesome. Cant wait!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> I got an opportunity to spend some time with Pete last night. He said the cigar will be available starting in late May. Also sounds like there will be enough volume that within a reasonable amount of time they shouldn't be too hard to find. I'm sure he'll chime in here and give more detail.
> 
> Let me tell you, they are one FANTASTIC cigar! He was kind enough to give me one last night (the No. 3 Corona Gorda) and I smoked it on my way to work this morning. You haven't experienced an earthy cigar until you try the La Riqueza! Rich, sweet and a depth of flavor unlike any other cigar I've had.
> 
> Many thanks to Barlow's for hosting Pete and Tatuaje Cigars last night, and thanks to Pete for being so gracious with his time. You all know where to listen to hear more.......


Now I'm REALY getting excited I can't wait


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

Nice! I am waiting!


----------



## seegarfan-cl (Sep 14, 2007)

I can't wait to try one! Sounds like I may have to start a 2nd cooledor just for Pete's creations.

Mark


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

I will be awaiting also.. Get me a drool cup..


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

What is the price point going to be on these? I hope its not like the Brown lables!!! Great smokes but cost prohibitive for me to buy by the box


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

I believe Pete said they would be priced less than the Maimi line. No doubt in my mind they are going to be well worth it!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Anyone else foaming at the mouth just waiting for these cigars to hit? 

...cos I AM! :dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:

CD


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Ceedee said:


> Anyone else foaming at the mouth just waiting for these cigars to hit?
> 
> ...cos I AM! :dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:
> 
> CD


I'm busting for these too:sweat:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

jitzy said:


> I'm busting for these too:sweat:


Me to I cant wait to get my hands on some:dribble::dribble:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

sofaman said:


> Me to I cant wait to get my hands on some:dribble::dribble:


I'm with you guys. I frickin can not wait!!:whoohoo:


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Cant wait to try them


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Tatuaje said:


> Blending style is similar but the wrapper gives off a much different profile than the Conn. Ecuador on Cabaiguan. This wrapper is Conn. USA...
> 
> Broadleaf can sometimes look very rustic but is very flavorful. If you have to compare wrapper colors, look at a box of Henry Clay Brevas. Dark and greasy is the best way to describe it.


Now you got me thinking--wow can't wait for some of the tasty treats---I'm hungry!


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

smoked two No.2 today, great smoke Pete!


----------



## RoBolton (Feb 21, 2008)

I have tried them all recently and can not decide yet!!!! They’re a lot smaller due to being box-pressed and up there in $8.00 to $9.50 range.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

The cigars are out - Iwan Reys has them in stock http://www.iwanries.com/


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

Mike at Leaf and Ale has them too, in 5 pack samplers and boxes.
Scott


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Smoked my first one last night thanks to Dan Richmond, thanks Dan! Was very good smoke!! Tiffany (vegasgirl) liked it a lot too. Well have to try and pick some up.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Smoked my first one last night thanks to Dan Richmond, thanks Dan! Was very good smoke!! Tiffany (vegasgirl) liked it a lot too. Well have to try and pick some up.


Does Robustos have them now? I was looking for them the last 2 times but they didn't have them. I only had one, but dayum it was good.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

No he gave me the last one from his presonal stash when I told him I have never tired them.


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

Great cigar Pete, I'm mad that I didn't buy enough of them, I've got one loner that's just gonna have to sit for a lOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOng time!!!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

marquelcg said:


> Great cigar Pete, I'm mad that I didn't buy enough of them, I've got one loner that's just gonna have to sit for a lOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOng time!!!


Hey pro Kim said she is gonna start carrying these soon! So we will have them at our shop :biggrin:


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

YEEEESSSS!!!! That's music to my eyes. How soon or does she have a time table on when she's gonna get her hands on them?


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

marquelcg said:


> YEEEESSSS!!!! That's music to my eyes. How soon or does she have a time table on when she's gonna get her hands on them?


I do not know a time...i will ask her tomorrow... she is also bringing in some other stuff... more new stuff like the CAO LX2 is another i know is coming


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

I've got one in the humi as we speak that will be smoked tonight!


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the information. I think some of the speculation I was hearing was less than accurate.


----------



## seegarfan-cl (Sep 14, 2007)

*These are sweet sticks!*

I think between the robusto and the beli, I like the robusto the best.

Mark


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

I hope to find these at the RP Outlaw event this weekend. Its on my Must Try List


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

I found them at a local shop at a decent price... I also snagged some from Mike at Leaf and Ale... These are GREAT!
Scott


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

I just got a 5 pack of these in the mail yesterday can't wait to smoke em. Sizes #1 #2 #3 #4 #5 woo hoo! I got mine from silo cigars


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Don't wait! Smoke them bad boys!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Yeah do not wait. Smoke them! At least one!


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for the FYI Pete! I highly doubt that you will have any issue of anyone not getting these smokes...it's hard as hell trying to find them!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

My local just got a box in today with 4 different sizes.Cant wait till Saturday to get some of them.What is the going $ on these he said he is selling them for 7-9$ depending on size does that sound right?


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Smoking a #2 at the moment, great cigar. very flavourful :dribble:


----------



## Tatuaje (Feb 13, 2008)

paint said:


> My local just got a box in today with 4 different sizes.Cant wait till Saturday to get some of them.What is the going $ on these he said he is selling them for 7-9$ depending on size does that sound right?


That sounds about right.......Thanks for trying them.....


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Tatuaje said:


> That sounds about right.......Thanks for trying them.....


Thanks for making a great cigar,and i will keep buying them!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

I have to get my hands on this cigar. I have not heard a bad thing yet about them. #1 on my Wish List!!!


----------



## seegarfan-cl (Sep 14, 2007)

I wish I had known that before I shipped your box out today.

Mark


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

I am personally enjoying these and as a side note they are selling like mad!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

For you guys waiting to try them I would say unless you have the money for a box right now you better wait cause your gonna want to buy a box after you try one


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Tatuaje said:


> Dark and greasy is the best way to describe it.


Now that sounds like a nice cigar. I'll be looking at these come tomorrow and I can't wait...

Thanks for the smokes Pete!

:redface:


----------



## vudu9 (Mar 7, 2005)

I really like the #2's. I got 'em all positioned right next to the Davidoff Millenium's in the Walk-in.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I burned (literally) through the 5-pack sampler I got from LeafAndAle very quickly. Worse than Lay's potato chips - can't smoke just one. Luckily, Reverend Mike had boxes of these bad boys at Broadleaf when I was in town earlier this week and I picked up 3 more. Great cigar Pete!

Holding off on a box purchase until the new humidor is here (mid-September). Keep em coming!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Webby, funny you should say that, I torched another last night, and down to just 1...oh well, today is another day!


----------



## Scrippsflyer-cl (Dec 30, 2007)

Pete J

Thank you for the La Riqueza. It is pairing nicely with a little scotch this evening.


----------

